# Suche ein gutes Special Effect Videoschnittprogramm



## boon30 (20. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich bin seit Tagen auf der suche eines guten schnitt Programmes mitdem man Special effects wie z.B das Mündungsfeuer einer Waffe in ein Video machen kann oder ein Laserschwert.
Vllt kennt einer von euch ja Pure Pwnage Episode 8-10 da benutzen die auch Special effects.
Kennt ihr solche Programme?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß boon30


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2007)

Special Effects sind - wenn sie von Hand gemacht werden - die Domäne von Compositing-Applikationen. zB Combustion, After Effects etc..

Schau im Netz nach mündungsfeuer oder muzzle fire.
zB http://www.macmave-studios.de/html/muzzle_flashs.html oder http://www.vfx-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=12670

mfg chmee


----------



## Doc House (20. Mai 2007)

Moin 
Habe nach ähnlichem gesucht und bin auf FX Home Vision Lab gestossen.
Mündungsfeuer ; regen ; Rauch uvm alles ist machbar.
Check mal unter 
http://fxhome.com/support/vidtutes/

Hoffe Dir damit helfen zu können


----------



## boon30 (20. Mai 2007)

COOL,
vielen Dank!


----------

